# Yamaha 'Scene' Help - 12v Trigger?



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

Hello,

I've got a Yamaha HTR-6180 running the surrounds and decoding, with an NAD T761 running the mains. 

I had the Yamaha hooked up via 'remote out' to trigger the NAD for some time now. I hit a 'Scene' button, and now the the 'remote out' does not function as a 12v trigger like it did before.

I can't figure out how to undo what I did, HELP!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In the owners manual is ther a section on resetting the AVR to factory defaults?


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

just tried that, it reset everything, but still not working


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I am at a loss other then trying it again, or hitting the "scene" button again and working backwards if all else fails either someone will come in with an answer or try tec support. Sorry for not being of much help.:dontknow:


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I'm normally very technical, program code at work all the time. Can't figure this one out though....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It has me puzzled as well, especially being that the reset doesn't help.


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

I don't know that it originally worked. When I first hooked them together, I remember it not working, then I tried again a week or so later and it did. Unsure of what I did to make it work.


----------



## newguy1 (May 3, 2010)

Anybody know if they list the macro commands for the 'scene' function anywhere?


----------

